# How can embassy know, if visa is rejected



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

Two years ago my wife applied for a visit visa to Eygpt and this was turned down. We spent months and months chasing the Eygpt embassy in Ankara Turkey to find out the reason behind the refusal but to no avail! We were given the run around and nobody wanted to give us a straight answer as to why it was turned down. Her passport was returned with a visa rejection stamp, but with no reason specified at all!

Now we are planning to apply for a marriage visa for the UK, but we dont want to mention about eygpt refusal, cause we dont even know why it was refused.

i wanted to know, how can other embassy find out if the visa was rejected by any other country on her passwort?

do they keep central database, or do they have to ask each embassy or do they just pick a guess!?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd declare the Egyptian visa refusal... failure to do so may result a UK refusal.

ETA: declare the Egyptian refusal and state that you were never given a reason for refusal. The UKBA can probably do further inquiries with the Egyptian authorities if they feel that it's a pressing enough matter. Nevertheless, you would be well advised to declare the refusal.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. but that didn't answer what i was asking for.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Based on this thread, I'm wondering if the basis for refusal was deception. You seem quite comfortable with the practice.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

If i was comfortable, i wouldn't be asking here. also i want to understand how the system works. I'm sure everyone likes to understand and research on different topics of curiosities they have.

:focus:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UKBA won't have access to Egyptian information, and vice versa. But since one of the questions on UK settlement visa application is 'Have you ever been refused a visa for any country?', you should declare it. Your wife has to send in her current and previous passports and they will see the rejection stamp and query it. Not declaring amounts to dishonesty and will probably lead to a fail. I don't think a refusal for a visitor visa with Egypt is going to cause a big problem, provided you declare it, but not declaring and their finding out about it probably will.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

well we want to be honest with UKBA, but my wife gave her education information wrong to Eygpt embassy, which i was upset to her about it and thats the main reason for not mentioning about eygpt visa refusal on the application.

we dont want mistakes she made on eygpt visa, to be a reason for this visa to be refusal too. 

what do you suggest?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

turish said:


> well we want to be honest with UKBA, but my wife gave her education information wrong to Eygpt embassy, which i was upset to her about it and thats the main reason for not mentioning about eygpt visa refusal on the application.
> 
> we dont want mistakes she made on eygpt visa, to be a reason for this visa to be refusal too.
> 
> what do you suggest?


As Joppa said - declare it on the application. Do not withhold information in a visa application. As Joppa also said, a refusal on a visitor visa shouldn't have an effect on your current application.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

but what about providing false or wrong information for eygpt visa, which is different from the one we are providing to UKBA, which is the honest and right details.

wouldn't that will put doubts in UKBA and they will think, we are just making up information and they will just refuse?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

turish said:


> but what about providing false or wrong information for eygpt visa, which is different from the one we are providing to UKBA, which is the honest and right details.
> 
> wouldn't that will put doubts in UKBA and they will think, we are just making up information and they will just refuse?


Bottom line: Do not lie to the UKBA. If you don't include it and they find out, you may be subject to a 10 year ban from the UK. Declare it. Offer an explanation, explain why it was a mistake, circumstances etc if you like. But declare it, the question is very straightforward.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

there was no mistake. it was false documents. how can you explain that to them?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Listen. Your wife is an adult and has to take responsibility for her actions. If she did provide false documents in order to get Egyptian visa, that's a relevant fact UKBA will want to know about. Just declare the fact she had a visitor visa for Egypt refused, and just leave it at that. No explanation, no going into details. If UKBA want to know more about it, they will ask or contact the Egyptian authorities through the official channels, so it's possible her deception will become clear. Then it's up to UKBA to decide whether to issue her settlement visa or not. Yes, it was a stupid thing to do, yes, there is no justification for it. But she did it and she has to accept the consequences. That's what being an adult is all about, isn't it?


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

Joppa, thats not really helpful.

its like saying "do or die". lol

we don't need to suffer, because of her little mistakes. everyone makes mistake. they learn from it and fix them, no need to suffer, because one made mistake in past.

soon our baby is coming too and she need my help, so as a good father and husband, its my job to solve the issues and help them to relax and be back together with each other.

so far i have done research, UKBA are always looking for any excuse just to reject any visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What you are trying to do is for your wife to conceal her past action so that UKBA won't know about it and issue her visa in ignorance. It's so much better in the long run to come clean, accept the consequences and move on. You can always live with her in Turkey until she is again eligible for UK visa. This is a mature and sensible thing to do.
I've been advising people on immigration matters for over 40 years and in my experience, dishonesty never pays but honesty and taking responsibility does, in the long run. Otherwise she will always live in fear of her past catching up.


----------



## turish (Jun 13, 2013)

i agree with you for being honest. but your suggestion on telling and waiting 10 years and not telling then getting caught and then waiting 10 years are same result.

the 2nd one has more chances on getting the visa. atleast if you do get caught, you will be same position has first one. 

wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We are just going round in circles, and since we don't endorse dishonest practice on this forum, this thread is closed.


----------

